# Pfefferkorn shanty



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Picked up a second one today. These things are great. Lantern will burn you out. I will use them on the ponds next year.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Are those like boat tarp material?..nice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes they are awning material


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice couple of local classics.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hard to beat those ole boys.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing like the smell of mold, mildew and mice turds as you unzip to keep from getting carbon monoxide poisoned from your Coleman lantern!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

oops.... Got that right Ray.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> Nothing like the smell of mold, mildew and mice turds as you unzip to keep from getting carbon monoxide poisoned from your Coleman lantern!


LMAO Made my morning


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol you need to store that someplace else


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a coffin with a zipper to me ‍♂


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That's why I have a knife. I used the red one never zipped the door unless the heat was off.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wish I had a nickel for every fish caught from one.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad made one just like those when I was real young. He made the base and bend conduit for the frame. Then had the Akron Awning Co on Kenmore Blvd. sew a canvas cover to fit.
I'll bet he used those as a model. That thing was a bear to pull through the deep snow on Mogadore it was so heavy.
And I thought he was a creative guy...


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I would name your shanties Wendy and Squints???


----------

